# God grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change



## Hjw1216

Hi again,
I was wondering if someone could also help me get a positive translation for the Serenity prayer. I want to have it framed and hung in my home, I dont want to have a false translation hanging on my wall  lol  
If anyone could help me I would seriously appreciate it.


God grant me the serenity 
to accept the things I cannot change; 
courage to change the things I can;
and wisdom to know the difference. Living one day at a time; 
Enjoying one moment at a time; 
Accepting hardships as the pathway to peace; 

If  any words need to be changed slightly to make it easier thats fine too-  PLEASE HELP


----------



## Gadyc

The 1st part has been transalted to Hebrew:


אלי,
תן לי חכמה לקבל את שבכוחי לשנות,
את העז לשנות את שאוכל לשנות
ותבונה להבחין בין אלה ובין אלה.


if I re-translate it to English it will go like this:
My God,
Grant me wisdom to accept the things I won't be able to change,
the courage to change things I can change
and inteligence to discern between the both.

Sorry for your brother. May you don't know any pain again.

GC


----------



## a.t

Hi Hjw,


As Gadyc wrote, the 1st part has been translated to Hebrew, this is the version I know:

אלי, תן בי את השלווה לקבל את הדברים שאין ביכולתי לשנותם, אומץ לשנות את הדברים אשר ביכולתי ואת התבונה להבחין בין השניים


----------



## Mjolnir

I found this online:



> אלי, תן לי את השלווה לקבל את מה שאינו ניתן לשינוי. תן לי את האומץ לשנות את מה שניתן ותן לי את התבונה להבדיל ביניהם.


I'll try translating the rest:

Living one day at a time; 
Enjoying one moment at a time; 
Accepting hardships as the pathway to peace
לחיות יום אחר יום. להינות רגע אחר רגע. לקבל קשיים כדרך לשלום.
​ I don't really like it, perhaps others can suggest better translations.​


----------



## Gadyc

Mjolnir said:


> לקבל קשיים כדרך לשלום.


 
maybe: לשלווה is better?


----------



## Mjolnir

Gadyc said:


> maybe: לשלווה is better?



Yes, perhaps I translated it too literally 

What do you think about the first two lines? They seem too colloquial to me.


----------



## Harry Batt

Gadyc    It  is used by Alcoholics Anonymous, at least in the USA. The meaning is that, in life, you cannot really change anything except yourself. Here it is without the embroidery. The wisdom to know the difference is: to know that you can only change yourself. 

God grant me the serenity 
to accept the things I cannot change; 
courage to change the things I can;
and wisdom to know the difference.


----------



## Hjw1216

Thanks so much!!! Is there no way to translate the Serenity part??? Thats my favorite part...


----------



## Mjolnir

Hjw1216 said:


> Thanks so much!!! Is there no way to translate the Serenity part??? Thats my favorite part...



Posts #3 and #4 give you translations for that part.

God grant me the serenity - אלי, תן לי את השלווה
 to accept the things I cannot change -  לקבל את מה שאינו ניתן לשינוי
 courage to change the things I can - תן לי את האומץ לשנות את מה שניתן
 and wisdom to know the difference - ותן לי את התבונה להבדיל ביניהם


----------



## cfu507

Gadyc said:


> אלי,
> את העז לשנות את שאוכל לשנות


 
Correction:
את הע*ו*ז לשנות את שאוכל


----------



## Gadyc

cfu507 said:


> Correction:
> את הע*ו*ז לשנות את שאוכל


 

זה נושא אחר. שיכול להיות מענין בדיון בפני עצמו.
למיטב ידיעתי ע(ו)ז נכתב בחולם חסר כמו מילים אחרות במשקל זה: כח אח  
מכיוון שחולם חסר למעשה = לחולם מלא מבחינה אורך התנועה - ניתן בהחלט להוסיף ו"ו בכתיב מלא. אך זה רק להקל על הקריאה, זה לא הכתיב ה"נכון".
אישית, אני בד"כ לא כל כך אוהב את ההשלמות הכתיב כאשר לא חייבים אותן. אני מעדיף מה שנקרא בבודק האיות של וורד 97 "כתיב חסר תקני" (נדמה שזה השם). זה נותן טקסט הרבה יותר נעים לקריאה ויותר נכון.

אני עוד רוצה לבדוק אם מה שכתבתי לגבי המשקל מדויק.
תודה על התיקון בכל זאת.


----------



## cfu507

הי gadic, כשקראתי את זה מהר, קפצה לי המילה עז ez שללא ספק אינה קשורה לקונטקס ולכן חשבתי להוסיף את הו'. זה נכון שזה לא הכרחי. אולי באמת במקום עז עדיף כח. אין סיכוי לקרוא באופן שגוי את המילה כח.​

Hjw1216, the word עוז (oz) can be writen also as עז. The problem is that some people might read it as: ez, which is another different word. 
Without Nikud we write the name Oz (which means valor)  as: עוז.
If you want to write עז add a dot like here: עֹז (between the two letters).


----------



## Gadyc

עוז - courage
כוח - strength

I think in this context it makes a big diference, though we use sometimes strength instead of courage.
Also, the origin is "courage".


----------



## girloncrack

Mjolnir said:


> God grant me the serenity - אלי, תן לי את השלווה
> to accept the things I cannot change - לקבל את מה שאינו ניתן לשינוי
> courage to change the things I can - תן לי את האומץ לשנות את מה שניתן
> and wisdom to know the difference - ותן לי את התבונה להבדיל ביניהם


 
If I were to translate this literally in my beginning Hebrew, I would say this:

אלי, תן לי את השלווה לקבל את מה שלא יכולה לשנות
האומץ לשנות את מה שיכולה
והתבונה להבדיל ביניהם​
I'm sure this is a very rough way to translate it, but can someone explain to me why the word ניתן rather than יכול is used here?​


----------



## a.t

girloncrack said:


> If I were to translate this literally in my beginning Hebrew, I would say this:
> 
> אלי, תן לי את השלווה לקבל את מה שלא יכולה לשנות
> האומץ לשנות את מה שיכולה
> והתבונה להבדיל ביניהם​
> 
> I'm sure this is a very rough way to translate it, but can someone explain to me why the word ניתן rather than יכול is used here?​


 
Hi,
ניתן here in the sense of -to be possible- , not -to be given -

You can use י.כ.ל as well:
תן לי את השלווה לקבל את מה שלא אוכל לשנות
or
תן לי את השלווה לקבל את מה שאני לא יכולה לשנות
or
תן בי את השלווה לקבל את הדברים שאין ביכולתי לשנותם


----------



## Mjolnir

girloncrack said:


> If I were to translate this literally in my beginning Hebrew, I would say this:
> 
> אלי, תן לי את השלווה לקבל את מה שלא יכולה לשנות
> האומץ לשנות את מה שיכולה
> והתבונה להבדיל ביניהם​
> I'm sure this is a very rough way to translate it, but can someone explain to me why the word ניתן rather than יכול is used here?​



Like a.t said, you can use י.כ.ל here (if you make the appropriate adjustments to your translation). However, (in my opinion) ניתן sounds more literary, and of course you don't need to include pronouns with it.


----------



## Billie525

Hello, 
 
   The first part (God grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change) of the prayer means some things we can not change and we have to accept that.
   The second part (Courage to change the things we can) means the things that we can change, we have to have the courage to change them. 
  The third part (and wisdom to know the differnce)  means we have to know the difference of what we can or can not change
  Also the last part (Living one day at a time; Enjoying one moment at a time; Accepting hardships as the pathway to peace means we have to accept the hard things and get through them to get to the easy things.
 
-Billie


----------



## Candz216

hi again  i was wondering if it would be possible for someone to translate the serenity prayer into hebrew for me

 "God grant me the            serenity 
          to accept the things I cannot change, 
          courage to change the things I can,
          and wisdom to know the difference"

or if you could maybe post a common hebrew blessing or symbol if ther is one for inner peace and strenght which will be even shorter in hebrew script with the english translation as well?

thank you so much i really appreciate your time


----------



## jupiter13

My suggestion is :

"אלוהים חנן אותי בשלווה
לקבל את הדברים שאין ביכולתי לשנות,
אומץ לשנות מה שכן,
וחכמה כדי להבחין בהבדל."


----------



## kopo

Here's an approximate translation:
אלוהים, תן לי את השלווה​ לקבל את הדברים שאינני יכול לשנות,​ את האומץ לשנות אותם שבכוחי לשנות,​ ואת החכמה להבדיל בין שניהם.​


----------



## Nunty

Here is the translation from an Israeli "12-steps" site:

אלי, תן בי את השלווה
לקבל את הדברים שאין ביכולתי לשנותם,
אומץ לשנות את הדברים אשר ביכולתי,
ותבונה להבחין בין השניים.​


----------



## Welton

Nun-Translator said:


> Here is the translation from an Israeli "12-steps" site:
> 
> אלי, תן בי את השלווה
> לקבל את הדברים שאין ביכולתי לשנותם,
> אומץ לשנות את הדברים אשר ביכולתי,
> ותבונה להבחין בין השניים.​



How is it transliterated into Latin script?


----------



## Nunty

Eli, ten bi et hashlava
lekabel et hadevarim sh'ain b'yecholti leshanotam,
ometz leshanot et hadevarim asher byecholti,
vetevuna lehavhin ben hashnayim.

I think that's it. I'm not good at transliteration.


----------



## Welton

Nun-Translator said:


> Eli, ten bi et hashlava
> lekabel et hadevarim sh'ain b'yecholti leshanotam,
> ometz leshanot et hadevarim asher byecholti,
> vetevuna lehavhin ben hashnayim.
> 
> I think that's it. I'm not good at transliteration.



It's enough.
Thank you very much!


----------



## dinji

Nun-Translator said:


> Eli, ten bi et hashalva
> lekabel et hadevarim sh'ein biycholti leshanotam,
> ometz leshanot et hadevarim asher biycholti,
> utvuna lehavhin ben hashnayim.
> 
> I think that's it. I'm not good at transliteration.


 
In traditional nikkud there is a lot of conditionality regarding the vocalisation of prefixes like be-, ve-, le-. Israeli spoken Hebrew has done a lot of analogical rationalisation but I was not aware that it would have become accepted as a norm. 

bi(y)cholti should still be the norm, as well as ut(e)vuna?


----------



## Nunty

Yes, you're probably right. As I said, I'm not very good at transliteration. That is because I am not good at nikkud.


----------



## Lauryta.*

**** New question - threads merged ****

Hello

I want new tattoo in hebrew and I do not rely on googletranslate  , so I need your help to translate this :

,, God, grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change,
                  Courage to change the things I can,
    And wisdom to know the difference.''


----------



## Egmont

You might want to look at  this Web page.

By the way, Google Translate does a good job on this. I suspect someone fed it a manual translation. It never comes up with anything that good on its own, but it has a library of improvements that people have suggested for specific phrases or passages.


----------



## arielipi

אלי\\אלוהי
תן בי את השלוה לקבל את הדברים שאין בכחי לשנותם
 אומץ לשנות את שאני יכול\\יכולה
ותבונה להבחין בין שניהם.

first // is for equivalents of god. second is for male speaker(4 letters) and the other is for female speaker(5 letters)

du want the pronunciation?


----------



## OsehAlyah

arielipi said:


> אומץ לשנות את שאני יכול\\יכולה


Is there a word missing between את and שאני? Like maybe מה or something like that?


----------



## arielipi

no, ma is a helper here, so it can be unsaid, in general all helpers can be unsaid but then again - thats why there are helper words.


----------



## arbelyoni

> Is there a word missing between את and שאני? Like maybe מה or something like that?


מה can be omitted, see Song of Solomon 3:1 "עַל-מִשְׁכָּבִי, בַּלֵּילוֹת, בִּקַּשְׁתִּי, אֵת שֶׁאָהֲבָה נַפְשִׁי; בִּקַּשְׁתִּיו, וְלֹא מְצָאתִיו".


----------



## Lauryta.*

So, could you write the final version for female speaker,?  and also pronunciation 

THANK YOU!!! )


----------



## arielipi

yes ofc.
female speaker

אלי\\אלוהי
תן בי\\לי את השלוה לקבל את הדברים שאין בכחי לשנותם
אומץ לשנות את שאני יכולה
ותבונה להבחין בין שניהם.

note that we have shallow a e i o u, meaning a as in around, e bed, i in, o order, u uno(spanish). kh is for german g(could someone bering here the table of sounds pronunciation, specifically hebrew please?)
(y) is a near silent y sound(could someone show a better example?) as in while.

eli//elohay
ten bi//li et hashalva lekabel et hadvarim she'e(y)n beqokhi leshanotam
ometz leshanot et she'ani yekhola
u//ve tvuna lehavkhin be(y)n shne(y)hem.

eli//elohay two different words for god.
bi//li would be like give me//let me have.
yekhola should be with the ch sound but i didnt want to confuse, please someone bring the sounds table.

u//ve doesnt matter, its different forms of saying and(it has rules as to when which)


----------

